

Forget PowerPoint: 13 Online Presentation Apps - german
http://mashable.com/2008/02/16/forget-powerpoint-online-presentations/

======
mixmax
The problems with all online presentation apps is reliability.

When I go somewhere to do a presentation I have it on my laptop, on a USB
stick and uploaded on the net somewhere. All professionals take similar care
knowing that something will always not work right.

With online apps you rely on an Internet connection, and have no back-up plan.

It is simply too risky for professional use.

~~~
german
Prezentit.com (our webapp) let you download your presentation as an HTML file
so you just need a browser to present it.

~~~
mixmax
I just checked out your app, and think it's pretty cool. You have some great
features (text and images can be moved around, opacity, etc.) and the
interface for creating new presentations is pretty slick.

I know that I'm being pedantic, but it is still not good enough. Having done
quite a few presentations I know how important looks are. And even though your
app lets me view my presentation in full screen it still doesn't fill out the
entire screen real estate. This is a showstopper for me. And most likely will
be for anyone using presentation software professionally.

Maybe you should consider a small app that will show HTML in fullscreen that
users can download and use when presenting.

~~~
german
Thanks for the feedback mixmax, I know our app is not perfect, and we're
thinking what to do to improve it.

Thanks again.

Germán

~~~
mixmax
No worries, but as I said I'm probably a really demanding customer, and I
think that overall your app looks really great. Besides nothing is ever
perfect.

Just get it out there and go for it :-)

